# Thanksgiving Trip on Empire Builder



## Ispolkom (Nov 27, 2007)

My wife and I took the Empire Builder from St. Paul to Minot on 11/21, returning on Saturday 11/24. As we always do on this itinerary, we traveled coach. We're experienced, with eye shades, earplugs, and polar fleece blanket.

The trains were on time (early, actually) in both directions, and the coach attendents did yeoman service seating the singletons together to allow groups to sit together. On this trip it was necessary, as we were crowded heading west, and sold-out (oversold, I heard) going east.

Seeing a crowded train like this shows me how important the Empire Builder is for people living on the Hi Line -- there were 75 passengers going from St. Paul to Minot on 11/21, and at least that many got on in Minot heading east on Saturday. It's not surprising, since air fares are in the $400-$600 range, and driving is expensive, time-consuming, and iffy in the winter. The Empire Builder, on the other hand, is quite reliable (especially going west), and cost $112 round-trip.

And it gave me a glow to wake up, look out on bleak stubble fields and snow and emptiness to the horizon, and think, as I have dozens of times on the Empire Builder, "Oh, good, I'm almost home."


----------



## VentureForth (Nov 28, 2007)

Ispolkom said:


> My wife and I took the Empire Builder from St. Paul to Minot on 11/21, returning on Saturday 11/24. As we always do on this itinerary, we traveled coach. We're experienced, with eye shades, earplugs, and polar fleece blanket.
> The trains were on time (early, actually) in both directions, and the coach attendents did yeoman service seating the singletons together to allow groups to sit together. On this trip it was necessary, as we were crowded heading west, and sold-out (oversold, I heard) going east.
> 
> Seeing a crowded train like this shows me how important the Empire Builder is for people living on the Hi Line -- there were 75 passengers going from St. Paul to Minot on 11/21, and at least that many got on in Minot heading east on Saturday. It's not surprising, since air fares are in the $400-$600 range, and driving is expensive, time-consuming, and iffy in the winter. The Empire Builder, on the other hand, is quite reliable (especially going west), and cost $112 round-trip.
> ...


That's awesome! I'm so glad to see full trains and yeoman service! It really makes the trip - especially during the holidays.


----------



## Robert (Nov 28, 2007)

I always think the best part of winter train travel is sitting snug and safe inside two steel rails instead of having to watch out for black ice or drive through heavy snow.


----------



## yarrow (Nov 28, 2007)

enjoyed reading this thread. for our family too the empire builder is like a reliable old friend.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Dec 1, 2007)

I pride myself on pronouncing things correctly (used to be in broadcasting) and having a vocabulary that is wide open. What does "yeamon" mean? Thanks!

Al


----------



## MrFSS (Dec 1, 2007)

rail rookie said:


> I pride myself on pronouncing things correctly (used to be in broadcasting) and having a vocabulary that is wide open. What does "yeamon" mean? Thanks!
> Al


I think it was meant to be YEOMAN:

*n.*

*1. An attendant, servant, or lesser official in a royal or noble household.*

*2. A petty officer performing chiefly clerical duties in the U.S. Navy.*

*3. An assistant or other subordinate, as of a sheriff.*

*4. A diligent, dependable worker.*

Probably #4 would be what was being expressed.


----------



## saxman (Dec 12, 2007)

I use to live in Grand Forks, and took the Empire Builder often. It was especially crowded during Thanksgiving. In fact it seems to be crowded most of the year. But usually 50 passenger or more would get on at GFK during the holiday. And they say no one takes long distance trains.....North Dakota is not dense enough....


----------



## Ispolkom (Dec 12, 2007)

saxman66 said:


> I use to live in Grand Forks, and took the Empire Builder often. It was especially crowded during Thanksgiving. In fact it seems to be crowded most of the year. But usually 50 passenger or more would get on at GFK during the holiday. And they say no one takes long distance trains.....North Dakota is not dense enough....


I've always been impressed by the number of passengers who get on and off at Grand Forks and Fargo. Sure, the Red River Valley is much more densely populated than the rest of the state, but the times of arrival in both directions are pretty dire.

My wife and I have already bought our tickets for our Empire Builder trip next summer -- out to Portland, then up to Seattle and back to St. Paul, with stops at Glacier and Minot. Remarkably, the regular bedrooms from St. Paul to Portland were already sold out a month ago for our travel date, and the family bedroom was only 2/3 the price of the roomette.

I notice that in Portland we can take the streetcar from near the train station to the aerial tram. If there were only a funicular...


----------



## The Cardinal (Dec 22, 2007)

Ispolkom said:


> I notice that in Portland we can take the streetcar from near the train station to the aerial tram. If there were only a funicular...


And starting in spring/summer of 2009 the Portland Light Rail train "MAX" will have a stop at the Portland Union Station (my trips on the EB will be much easier with that connection). That will be especially great for travelers who come to visit the city and have a hotel downtown. And since the buses, MAX train and Streetcar are all free in the downtown area, most visitors will not have to pay a dime for public transportation during their visit.


----------

